
Show HN: Webpack 2 boilerplate with babel (es6), eslint, postcss, cssnext and more - elbrian
https://github.com/bstaruk/starbase
======
elbrian
I hope this may be helpful to someone just getting into Webpack 2. I built it
from scratch as a learning exercise for myself, but ended up open sourcing it
when I realized that this project may actually be useful!

